# caps and resistor supplies in Ottawa?



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,

Does anyone know of a good electronics supply store in Ottawa?

cheers


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

My son-in-law took me to a fairly large electronics supply place in Ottawa while I was visiting there last summer. Problem is, I don't have the name or address with me as I'm at work (I'll see if I can find it later).

Meanwhile, you might try phoning the amp. tech at Songbird.(or whatever it is called now) which is one block off of Bank St. (I don't know the actual street name...I walked there from our hotel) and see if he can help you , or possibly he would sell you some caps and resistors.

Sorry that I don't have better info.

Hopefully, someone from Ottawa will see this thread soon and be more helpful. 

Dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Props to mhammer for putting me on to both these places:

http://www.resetelectronics.com/ (1050 Baxter Road near Ikea)
http://www.active-tech.ca/ (1023 Merivale Road)


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Active Electronics was the store I went to.

Dave


----------



## dusty tolex (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'll check out Active.

cheers
dt


----------



## Gear Pig (Mar 25, 2007)

The Tube Store also carries a nice selection of caps and they aren't to far from you, so shipping wouldn't cost much.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Check out this link. It has all the electronic stores in Ottawa. 

http://www.site.uottawa.ca/~rabielmo/electronicStores.html

I remember when my brother used to fix TV and stereos, he used to get his stuff at Gervais on Industrial Road.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

I live right by Gervais, they are often out of the stuff I need and you won't really find the larger caps there. But in a pinch, they'll do for most things.. (last time they didn't even have trim pots I could use for the bias pot on my Laney, I had to find a place just off of greenbank)


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Gervais or Reset electronics


----------

